# Game 70: Golden State Warriors (33-37) @ Los Angeles Lakers (37-32)



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

@









10:30pm
Staples Center






















































 



































<b><u>Western Conference Playoff Picture:</b></u>

1. Dallas
2. Phoenix (5 GB)
3. San Antonio (9 GB)
4. Utah (13 GB)
5. Houston (13.5 GB)
6. *<font color="purple">LA Lakers (20.5 GB)*</font>
7. Denver (22.5 GB)
8. LA Clippers (24.5 GB)
9. Golden State (25 GB)


<b><u>When</u>: Sunday| March, 25</b></center>


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm going to miss the game because I'll be in Disneyland, but hopefully the Lakers win their 5th in a row and Kobe keeps kicking some ***. Odom should continue to play well, along with Luke Walton. 

Go Lakers!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Warriors play no D.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

kobe for 65 in lakers win


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

I hope we get a win without kobe having to score 50 plus points.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Unique said:


> I hope we get a win without kobe having to score 50 plus points.


But deep inside, you do want him to score 50 points. :bsmile:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> I'm going to miss the game because I'll be in Disneyland, but hopefully the Lakers win their 5th in a row and Kobe keeps kicking some ***. Odom should continue to play well, along with Luke Walton.
> 
> Go Lakers!


You can always sneak over to ESPN zone and watch the game..:clap:


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

Theonee said:


> Warriors play no D.


acually with a healthy lineup, the Warriors play pretty good defence.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

ronna_meade21 said:


> acually with a healthy lineup, the Warriors play pretty good defence.


No they don't.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

SoCalfan21 said:


> No they don't.


yeah they do


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Smush and Cook are game-time decisions!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

how can they be a good defensive team when they have no big who can bang bodies? or rebound? they don't have any good individual defenders either.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Smush and Cook are game-time decisions!


WHo is in your avatar? 

We will win this by 10, Kobe scores 55


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

Theonee said:


> Warriors play no D.


I'll have to defend that one. Warriors playing much better D now. We use to give up 107 now we give up 106. That shows you right there that Warriors defense is getting better.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

nguyen_milan said:


> WHo is in your avatar?
> 
> We will win this by 10, Kobe scores 55


Tony LaRussa mugshot

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

WarriorFan64 said:


> I'll have to defend that one. Warriors playing much better D now. We use to give up 107 now we give up 106. That shows you right there that Warriors defense is getting better.


ROFL


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Lakers come in overconfident and loose this game. 

//reverse pychology


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Do you guys realize that a win tonight would be the longest winning streak of the season? The offense will come against Golden State regardless of how many points Kobe scores. We need to defend at all costs.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

This game will be high scoring game. Both Lakers and Golden State well over 100 points a game. So it might come to few final possessions.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Rooting for Lakers to win this one... no really. :biggrin:


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

Free Arsenal said:


> Rooting for Lakers to win this one... no really. :biggrin:


lol i wonder why..


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

a.y.h. said:


> lol i wonder why..


I know why Warriors behind them in the standings 9th. Anyway who wants to see the clippers in the playoffs when you have Lakers. Warriors a more exciting team than Clippers. Clippers was in it last year and proved nothing. Give Warriors a chance to end this 12 yr playoff drought.:worthy: Back to subject now.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

no offense but the warriors aren't more exciting to watch than the clippers.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

2 minutes into the game, I think we can conclude this will be #5 in a row.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

9Pts! for Kobe already!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Tonight, we dine in hell with Mamba! :bsmile:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

man... i don't like it when kobe plays like this. might be just me though. he's taking some long 3's..


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Lynx said:


> Tonight, we dine in hell with Mamba! :bsmile:


What is on the menu and is that a tip calculator you are carrying?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Baron Davis- "We will blot out the sun with three pointers!!":devil2: 

Kobe- "Then i will drop 50 on you in the shade!!!!":king:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

kobe stops shooting, we widen the gap by 12 or so points. this is what i like, good team basketball.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

5 bucks says we lose the lead when kobe's sitting.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

we are playing like ****..


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kwame is playing like ****! and Smush needs to wake up out there!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

kobe stops shooting...we start losing...simple as that.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

afobisme said:


> kobe stops shooting, we widen the gap by 12 or so points. this is what i like, good team basketball.


So you will be happy if the Lakers loose as long as they play team basketball.
Although I still call Kobe scoring team basketball because it is helping other guys get assist, kinda of what Nash gets.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

**** you kobe and **** you lakers who dont play defense


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i never said i would be happy if we played team basketball and end up losing.

kobe shooting everything so his teammates is a bs excuse.


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

I get the feeling he's not going to make it.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

he needs 19 more, don't count him out.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

The Warriors are the biggest *****es in the league


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

That will do. Haha..fluke (cough cough) here comes another 8 game losing skid.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

SoCalfan21 said:


> That will do. Haha..fluke (cough cough) here comes another 8 game losing skid.


Dude, calm the **** down.

Come on Lakers, suck it up.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Nice Shammond


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Sasha, exit the game please.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

It's a parade for treys out in STAPLES Center.

...and Mamba has just cut the lead to 3 pts.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Ronny!!!

Ah, he missed a freebie.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Hell Yes!!!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Lamar just made great plays on those two possessions


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Lets go Lakers!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Kobe on 39.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe approaching 50% and Lamar with another solid game. Man I love to see this. Just gotta hold on


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

That kid, Monta Ellis, will be a star in this league one day. Count me on that!


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

lynx said:


> That kid, Monta Ellis, will be a star in this league one day. Count me on that!


Monta Ellis has bit us in the *** quite a few times


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

At least Kobe still has a 40pt streak.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Kobe with 41.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

My goodness, we have 25 turnovers. 

Holy s!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Bigtime FTs Lamar.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Thank you, L.O.

EDIT. Oh, F! NO!


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

its not 50 pts, but ill take it


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Kobe has missed two freebies in the final moment of the game. :no: It could have been costly as Warriors refused to go away. But it's a good feeling to have W in bag. Great all-around game by L.O. His 19 boards are the difference in the game.

Lakers Win!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Ugly ugly ugly win, but I'll take it any day of the week. That makes 5 in a row ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

Hopefully the warriors can make a buzzer beater......from inside the arc!

EDIT: oh, its over. DAMN, no 50 points.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Too bad for Kobe to not cont. the streak, but Lakers come away with their 5th in a row.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Lakers Win. Theone Happy.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Nice to see us pull it together play like a team for a few minutes there at the end. Although, it did seem like we were trying to throw the game away in the last 30 seconds.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Man that was ugly as hell, what the hell was Smush doing tonight, it looked like he didn't want Kobe to get the ball, he played an absolute dumb game. 

Kobe finally looked tired after the 1st quarter he looked sluggish its allowed after the run he was on glad the streak is over now we can just play and get wins he'll get a couple more 50's before the season's over. 

lamar was great and has been great lately.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

if anything, he would have been tired against new orleans since it was a back to back. i think it was just because of the defense, and he probably just wasn't feeling that hot tonight. 

we got the win so im happy. we're still not playing good basketball, but it's good enough at least. hopefully we can end this year like we did last year.


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

afobisme said:


> we got the win so im happy. we're still not playing good basketball, but it's good enough at least. hopefully we can end this year like we did last year.


Do you honestly want to lose in the playoffs like last year? Wish for better things, please.

As a Warrior fan whose 2nd team is the Lakers (I live in LA most of the season)...best of luck the rest of the way and congrats for another win. I would have liked the Dubs to win this one though...we need it more...


----------



## Sifin (Mar 25, 2007)

Yeah, I thought it was pretty ugly too. Defense has been atrocious far too long and I wonder if this team will ever fix it. Today it was primarily the turnovers that did them in more than porous defense. I also thought Phil let Kobe gun it far too often. Kobe sometimes needs to be delicate with a team like this, as none of them are particularly mentally tough enough to be aggressive scorers. Hell, Shammond looked more aggressive than some of the guys out there. 

Btw, new member here. Nice board.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I think that its a testament to Kobe when he drops 43 and people are sad about it!.:biggrin: Great win! Ugly but ill take it!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Yoyo said:


> Do you honestly want to lose in the playoffs like last year? Wish for better things, please.
> 
> As a Warrior fan whose 2nd team is the Lakers (I live in LA most of the season)...best of luck the rest of the way and congrats for another win. I would have liked the Dubs to win this one though...we need it more...


i meant end the regular season. i think we'll turn it up a notch for the playoffs, but the spurs will be real tough. we really blew our chances of getting the 5th (and desired) seed. playing utah or houston would have been much more feasible than the spurs, mavs, or suns.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Sifin said:


> Yeah, I thought it was pretty ugly too. Defense has been atrocious far too long and I wonder if this team will ever fix it. Today it was primarily the turnovers that did them in more than porous defense. I also thought Phil let Kobe gun it far too often. Kobe sometimes needs to be delicate with a team like this, as none of them are particularly mentally tough enough to be aggressive scorers. Hell, Shammond looked more aggressive than some of the guys out there.
> 
> Btw, new member here. Nice board.


Welcome on board Sifin!

Only 43, damn, i expect better than that from Kobe :yay:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Sifin said:


> Yeah, I thought it was pretty ugly too. Defense has been atrocious far too long and I wonder if this team will ever fix it. Today it was primarily the turnovers that did them in more than porous defense. I also thought Phil let Kobe gun it far too often. Kobe sometimes needs to be delicate with a team like this, as none of them are particularly mentally tough enough to be aggressive scorers. Hell, Shammond looked more aggressive than some of the guys out there.
> 
> Btw, new member here. Nice board.


Nice to have you. Make yourself real comfortable...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Missed the game, but very glad they won...capped off a great day. 

Let's make it 6 in a row!


----------

